#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  rachid kasmi

## redla

*Rachid Kasmi en Orkest , Milouda El Houcima , Dakka Marakchia Kach-Kach & DJ Appie*

Wanneer: zondag 27 april 2008

Prijs: vvk 20, aan deur tickets duurder 

Deuren: 15h-22h (16h start optredens)

Waar: "La Riva", Londenstraat 52 -2000 Antwerpen

Drank & Broodjes : afzonderlijk te vergoeden aan bar

Zitplaatsen en cocktailtafels: ter beschikking 

Parking: 4 heel de namiddag te betalen aan de kassa
http://www.arabian-nights.be/events/...Festival_.html

----------


## Arabian Nights Team



----------

